

Apple Now Rejecting eBooks Because of Links to Amazon - fpgeek
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/02/29/apple-now-rejecting-ebooks-because-of-links-to-amazon/

======
zalew
linkbait

the actual content you want to read:
<http://www.thedominoproject.com/2012/02/who-decides.html>

~~~
fpgeek
As you might expect, I disagree. To me, the context of Apple's past actions
with respect to the App Store and ebooks is very relevant. And that is
something Seth's post doesn't have.

~~~
zalew
I don't mind derivative posts as long as they provide valuable insight. 4
sentences 3 of which are questions and a short quote look like a typical lazy
linkbait. Provide your opinion, get deeper into the problem, bring actual
value; what you posted could as well be a tweet "hey, read this [link] whatcha
think? leave a comment". YMMV, I expect more from bloggers (especially linked
on HN).

